# Worst deer hunting accident (caution!)



## Dargo

This is real, and I'm told the guy lived!   Just recall this guy whenever you are having a bad day.  As Bob knows, today has been a relatively bad day for me.  This puts things back into prospective.


----------



## Melensdad

Man that looks like it hurts.  

They guy may have lived but I'm willing to bet there were moments when he wished he had died while they removed that.

But you make an interesting point about putting things into perspective. Long before I knew any of you guys I was up at the University of Chicago Hospital with my mom, who was dying of cancer. My dad was in Munster Community Hospital dying of heart failer at the same time. We went up to UofC to tell my mom the bad news about dad and work on the funeral arrangements for dad. 

Well the nurses came in and kicked my wife & I out of the room for a while to care for my mom so while the nurse was changing the sheets or whatever they do, we were in the waiting area sitting and feeling sorry for ourselves.

Up walks a lady who was a cancer patient who put everything into perspective for us. This woman was in a great mood because the sun was shining and she just wanted to talk to someone so she sat down with us and started to chat. She was up there visiting her daughter, who was undergoing chemotheropy and was in bad shape herself. Seems they didn't know if she would pull throught and she had a small child of her own. The lady was also very ill with cancer herself and didn't know how her grandchild would grow up if the child's mom would die as the child's dad (the woman's son in law) had died in some accident. 

So there I was feeling sorry for myself with all my troubles because both of my parents were dying at the same time in 2 different hospitals and I realized that both had led healthy vibrant active and wonderful lives and that their 3 children had their health too. And that is when I grew up and realized that someone always has it worse than I do, no matter how bad things get.  I'm sure I can't do justice in explaining how much of a life changing event that conversation was, but it certainly worked on me.

Brent, I really hope your day improves.


----------



## Junkman

It was stuff like that that made me give up EMS.  There is no doubt that he will loose the leg from the looks of it and he will also have a colostomy bag for a long time to come, unless they can rebuild him.  I doubt that it was a deer accident, but more likely a automobile accident where he was ejected from the car and landed on a guard rail post.


----------



## OkeeDon

snopes.com rates this story as "undetermined"; therefore it has a possibility of being somewhat true.  Here's what they say:
--------------------------
[font=Trebuchet MS,Bookman Old Style,Arial]Big Splinter[/font]       
      [font=Trebuchet MS,Bookman Old Style,Arial] *Claim:*   Photograph shows a motorcycle accident victim impaled by a wooden post. 

*Status:* *Undetermined.* 

*Example:*   [font=Trebuchet MS,Bookman Old Style,Arial]_[Collected via e-mail, 2004]_[/font] 

  OUCH: READ THIS STORY THEN LOOK AT THE PICTURE!!!!!!!! 

Below is an actual emergency room photo of a gentleman who lost control of his motorcycle on a country road in West Virginia. Troopers believe that he was traveling at a speed of approximately 75 mph at the time of the accident. He was unable to negotiate a curve in the road. 

Unfortunately for him, upon striking the ditch and being ejected from the bike, he landed back end first on a fencepost from an old barnyard fenced that was downed on the side of the road. You can probably picture what happened next, but the attached picture really says it all. The good news is that after about 6 months, this man made a full recovery after suffering a shattered hip, broken leg, several broken ribs, internal injuries and "soft tissue" damage. Doctors credited his recovery to the fact that the post lodged itself so tightly that there was little or no blood loss. 
 
*Origins:* The photograph referenced by the above text (which can be found on various sites around the web by searching on phrases such as "gentleman who lost control of his motorcycle") is evidently genuine, although the explanation that now accompanies it is possibly an invented one. This picture first began circulating in March 2004 under the title "Lesson Painfully Learned" and at that time bore no text to explain its putative origins; the motorcycle accident scenario quoted above did not begin to circulate with the photographs until many months later. 

Back in 2004 an informant told us that the photograph originated in the trauma bay of the University of Arkansas for Medical Sciences' (UAMS) emergency room. According to this source, the patient shown in the photo crashed his truck through a fence, causing a large fence post to come through part of the truck's engine and firewall before catching on spring wire in the back of the front seat, impaling the driver in the process. The patient was reportedly treated in the operating room but died a few days later of infection. We have not been able to independently verify these details, however. 

*Last updated:*   12 February 2005 
[/font]


----------



## Junkman

I would tend to believe the second story that he died.  There is a tremendous amount of tissue trauma and you can see the deterioration of the leg.  I don't ever remember a horrific impaling accident like this, that I attended that the person survived. In fact, in most cases they died by the time we arrived or shortly thereafter.  This was 30+ years ago, so critical care might be better today for these victims, but I don't see how much more modern medicine can do when an injury is as extensive as that.


----------



## DaveNay

Junkman said:
			
		

> I would tend to believe the second story that he died. There is a tremendous amount of tissue trauma and you can see the deterioration of the leg. I don't ever remember a horrific impaling accident like this, that I attended that the person survived. In fact, in most cases they died by the time we arrived or shortly thereafter. This was 30+ years ago, so critical care might be better today for these victims, but I don't see how much more modern medicine can do when an injury is as extensive as that.



Sort of looks like the type of situation where the emergency repsonders can't do anything including move any of the wreckage, so they call in the victims significant others to say goodby, cause once they remove the wreckage they bleed out.  I have heard of this being the case back in the railroad heydays when the brakemen had to get between the cars to couple and uncouple them.  Impalements were common before the invention of the remote coupler.

Dave


----------



## Dargo

Okay, I obviously take no credit as to knowing the exact nature of this accident; other than it must have hurt like hell and certainly ruined the guy's day.

It was just a little reminder to myself that things could be worse.  To explain the reference to Bob knowing; my pet sheltie I've had for 17 years died this morning and my 94 year old grandmother was put in the hospital and the outlook isn't very good.  One year ago I had all 4 of my grandparents.  My grandmother is my last.  I wasn't going to mention any of this, but the horrible pic doesn't exactly fit into the "joke" category.  Sorry.


----------



## Junkman

Sorry to hear of your losses, and my condolences for the loss of your pet.  Today hasn't been a good day for me either.  A long time friend of mine died last night after battling cancer for the past 10 years.  
As for the picture being in the Joke Forum, I don't remember if I moved it from one of the other forums or not, but it really doesn't fit in very well to any of the forums, but like so many other things, it does have a place on our forums, I am just not certain exactly which one.


----------



## OkeeDon

Maybe you can start a "sick" forum?


----------

